# HTC Vive - Erfahrungsaustausch



## Flo66R6 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Anfang der Woche meine HTC Vive in Empfang genommen und bereits einige Spielchen, Demos etc. damit getestet. Mich würden die Erfahrungen anderer HTC Vive Nutzer interessieren. Im speziellen geht es mir um die Bildqualität. Ich habe im Vorfeld davon gelesen, das ein "leichtes Fliegengitter" zu erkennen ist. Soweit so gut. Ansonsten waren Tests und Berichte die ich im Vorfeld gelesen habe überwiegend positiv und bezüglich der Bildqualität gab es nicht viel negative Kritik.

Was soll ich sagen, ich war ziemlich ernüchtert was die Bildqualität angeht. Ich hatte anfangs enorme Unschärfe und der Fliegengitter Effekt ist nicht nur leicht wahrnehmbar, sondern (je nach Anwendung) omnipräsent. Das Problem mit der extremen Unschärfe lässt sich ein wenig verbessern, indem man den Abstand der Linsen zueinander anpasst (Dreh Knopf rechts unten an der Vive), ganz abstellen lässt sich das aber nicht. Da hilft es auch nichts, wenn ich meine Brille dabei trage (bin schwach kurzsichtig). 

Wie gesagt, es variiert auch stark, je nachdem welche Anwendung man nutzt. Nun habe ich schon überlegt, ob mit meiner Vive etwas nicht stimmt. Ich dachte mir, wenn die Bildqualität derart beschissen ist, hätte man das doch in Reviews vorher lesen müssen. Daher wollte ich einfach mal nachhören wie es bei den anderen Vive Nutzern ist. Erstaunlicher Weise findet man zu "HTC Vive unscharf" etc. auch keine brauchbaren Suchergebnisse im Netz. Es ist so, als ob ich der einzige mit dem Problem wäre.

Die Immersion ist je nach Spiel/Anwendung wirklich beeindruckend, das hilft aber wenig, wenn ich nach 20 Minuten Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Bei Elite Dangerous ist es z.B. ziemlich extrem. Es gibt recht viel Text zu lesen. Oft lässt sich aber nur erraten was da stehen könnte. Das strengt die Augen extrem an und verursacht Kopfschmerzen (wobei das mit dem Text bei Elite wohl ein bekanntes Problem mit der Vive ist, an dem zurzeit gearbeitet wird). Ansonsten flimmern die Kanten (und fast alles im Bild) das es ein wahres Fest ist. Das erinnert fast ein wenig an "Wing Commander" Grafik (ok, das ist vielleicht ein wenig hart). 

Ich bin momentan ein wenig gespaltener Meinung. Immersion ist der Hammer, je nach Spiel/Anwendung sogar überragend, die Bildschärfe sowie die Auflösung ist je nach Spiel akzeptabel bis absolut gruselig.

Also, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Gibt es Tipps / Tricks die Bildqualität zu verbessern? Stimmt etwas nicht mit meiner Vive?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2016)

Welche Art von Unschärfe ist denn das Problem? Ist es einfach nur pixelig und dadurch schwierig zu lesen oder wirkt es eher, als wäre das Bild aus dem Fokus verschoben, wie eine Kamera, die unscharf gestellt ist? in dem Fall könnte es tatsächlich mit den Linsen zutun haben bzw. es könnte auch sein, dass du eine neue Brille brauchst. Ich weiß nicht genau, in welche Entfernung das Display von den Linsen fokussiert wird, beim Rift DK2 waren es ca. 1,5 Meter, soweit ich weiß. Das heißt: Alles, was du auf dem Bildschirm siehst, egal ob das HUD direkt von deiner Nase oder ein Planet zehntausend Kilometer entfernt, ist von der Fokussierung der Augen her immer 1,5 Meter entfernt. Der Tiefeneindruck entsteht durch den Abstand der Augen und das jeweils leicht unterschiedliche Bild. Beim Rift DK1 und 2 gab es auch verschiedene Linsensets, die eine leichte Kurzsichtigkeit minimal ausgleichen konnten (die Brille hab ich trotzdem immer getragen), evtl. hilft es, da man ein anderes Linsenset zu tragen. Ansonsten kann ich auch SweetFX zur Bildverbesserung empfehlen. Der Lumasharpen-Filter mit folgenden Einstellungen wirkt bei mir mit dem Rift DK2 Wunder, was die Klarheit des Bildes angeht.:

_// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 2.25   //[0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.07  //[0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035_


Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Als Rift Anhänger fast der ersten Stunde (hatte sowohl das DK1 als auch das DK2) hab ich natürlich vor Monaten das Rift CV1 bestellt, tendiere langsam aber dazu, das Ding abzubestellen und auch ne Vive zu ordern, da mir das Verhalten von Oculus VR und Palmer Luckey im speziellen ein wenig auf den Sack geht und die Firma derzeit wenig sympathisch macht. Das Problem, warum ich bisher immer zur Rift tendiert habe war, neben dem niedrigeren Preis und der Gewohnheit, dass ich hier relativ wenig Platz habe und es vor allem nur schwer möglich sein wird, einen der Sensoren hinter oder neben mir anzubringen und ich hier auch keine Kabel quer durch den Raum liegen haben will. Müssen sich die Sensoren unbedingt genau gegenüber liegen, oder funktioniert das System auch, indem ich z. B. vor mir im Winkel von 90 Grad die beiden Sensoren an der Wand oder irgendwo hinter dem Monitor befestige? 
Leider bin ich hier raumtechnisch nämlich wenig flexibel, neben mir ist überhaupt kein Platz (bzw. keine Wände, da muss man hergehen können) und hinter mir steht eine große Büchervitrine.


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Welche Art von Unschärfe ist denn das Problem? Ist es einfach nur pixelig und dadurch schwierig zu lesen oder wirkt es eher, als wäre das Bild aus dem Fokus verschoben, wie eine Kamera, die unscharf gestellt ist?



 Das ist eine Mischung aus beidem. Speziell bei Elite ist die Schrift eben sehr pixelig und flimmert. Wenn man beim Lesen den Kopf etwas bewegt, wird die Schrift etwas deutlicher. Im allgemeinen ist es aber eher so wie du beschreibst (Bild aus Fokus verschoben). Alles was nicht exakt im Focus liegt ist mehr oder weniger verschwommen (wie gesagt, je nach App). Ich denke nicht, dass es an meiner Kurzsichtigkeit liegt. Die ist mit -0,5/-0,6 auch nicht stark ausgeprägt. Ich komme gut ohne Brille klar, trage sie aber fast immer, da ich mit Brille eben in "HD" gucke, ohne halt nicht. Auch das Lesen am Monitor ist mit Brille angenehmer.

 Wie gesagt, auch mit aufgesetzter Brille tritt der Effekt nahezu gleich stark auf..



> Ansonsten kann ich auch SweetFX zur Bildverbesserung empfehlen. Der Lumasharpen-Filter mit folgenden Einstellungen wirkt bei mir mit dem Rift DK2 Wunder, was die Klarheit des Bildes angeht.



 Danke für den Tipp. Ich kenne mich mit SweetFX jedoch nicht gut aus. Da muss ich mir mal anschauen wie man das (exklusiv) für die Vive nutzt. Habe halt bei Skyrim. WatchDogs, GTA 4 etc. mal damit rumgespielt, stehe damit aber generell eher auf Kriegsfuß. 



> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Als Rift Anhänger fast der ersten Stunde (hatte sowohl das DK1 als auch das DK2) hab ich natürlich vor Monaten das Rift CV1 bestellt, tendiere langsam aber dazu, das Ding abzubestellen und auch ne Vive zu ordern, da mir das Verhalten von Oculus VR und Palmer Luckey im speziellen ein wenig auf den Sack geht und die Firma derzeit wenig sympathisch macht. Das Problem, warum ich bisher immer zur Rift tendiert habe war, neben dem niedrigeren Preis und der Gewohnheit, dass ich hier relativ wenig Platz habe und es vor allem nur schwer möglich sein wird, einen der Sensoren hinter oder neben mir anzubringen und ich hier auch keine Kabel quer durch den Raum liegen haben will. Müssen sich die Sensoren unbedingt genau gegenüber liegen, oder funktioniert das System auch, indem ich z. B. vor mir im Winkel von 90 Grad die beiden Sensoren an der Wand oder irgendwo hinter dem Monitor befestige?
> Leider bin ich hier raumtechnisch nämlich wenig flexibel, neben mir ist überhaupt kein Platz (bzw. keine Wände, da muss man hergehen können) und hinter mir steht eine große Büchervitrine.



 Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Mein Lighthouse ist auch nicht exakt gegenüber liegend, allerdings doch in etwa gegenüber und in einem Abstand von ca. 5 Metern. Daher weis ich nicht ob das Tracking in deinem Falle vernünftig funktionieren würde. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde wirklich eher zur Rift greifen wenn du keinen Platz für die Vive hast (und sich das auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit ändern wird). Wenn du keinen Room Scale nutzen kannst (Bewegung im Raum) ist der Mehrpreis denke ich nicht gerechtfertigt. WENN man allerdings den Platz hat, würde ich in jedem Fall zur Vive greifen. Das Tracking (vor allem der Controller) funktioniert 100% exakt und ist wirklich beeindruckend. Gerade bei einem Titel wie "The Gallery - Episode 1: Call of the Starseed" ist die Immersion überragend (in Verbindung mit der Bewegung im Raum und den Controllern). Vor allem weil das ganze komplett neue Spielmechaniken zulässt und man eben einfach "im Spiel" ist. Das lässt sich nur schwer beschreiben wenn man es nicht selbst ausprobiert hat. 

 Ich persönlich würde wohl den Mehrpreis im Vergleich zur Rift nicht zahlen wollen wenn ich die Features der Vive nicht nutzen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

was hast du denn überhaupt für Hardware? 

hab btw keine vive


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. Mai 2016)

Hier meine Specs:

i5 6600K
8 Gig RAM
GTX 780TI
Win 10 Home, 64Bit

Das reicht für die bisher getesteten Spiele und Anwendungen aus. Elite läuft auf "Hoch" rund, Ultra geht (mit der Vive) nicht mehr. Allerdings sieht man den Unterschied zwischen "Mittel", "Hoch" und "Ultra" sowieso nicht, weil alles eher nach Spielautomat der 90er aussieht (wie gesagt ein wenig überspitzt formuliert, das trifft es aber am ehesten). Auch das erwähnte "The Gallery" läuft auf maximalen Settings ziemlich smooth und ohne spürbare Frame Drops (bis auf einen Bug in Verbindung mit der dynamisch eingeblendeten Grenze des Spielbereich bei dem die Frames schlagartig einbrechen). Bei den allermeisten ausprobierten Spielen gibt es gar keine Einstellungen für Grafikoptionen (was mich eh schon wundert).

Es ist eben als würde man auf einem aktuellen, großen Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 800 x 600, drüber gelegtem Unschärfe- Filter und aufgeklebtem Fliegengitter spielen. Wie gesagt, mal mehr, mal weniger schlimm.

PS: Ja, ich habe die Folie von den Linsen abgezogen


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2016)

Das Userinterface bzw. die Schrift war schon beim DK2 oft ein Problem. Die einzige Idee, die ich noch habe, wäre eine andersfarbige Schrift für's Userinterface. Wenn das Ganze weiß-lastiger wird, werden mehr Farbpunkte auf dem Gerät angesprochen und die Schrift wird vielleicht etwas klarer. Ist allerdings mit ein wenig Werkelei in den Config-Dateien verbunden, aber insgesamt nicht allzu kompliziert, wenn man einmal weiß, wie es funktioniert. Hier mal ein Link dazu:

*edit* Der Link ist schon älter, daher weiß ich nicht, ob das noch so funktioniert. Falls ja: Empfehlen würde ich Werte, die generell Richtung weiß gehen, aber mit nem leichten, aber sichtbaren Farbstich in die jeweilige Richtung. Ist auch ein bisschen ausprobieren dabei, in dem verlinkten Thread sollte es einige Beispielkombinationen geben.

https://www.reddit.com/r/EliteDangerous/comments/2p3784/you_can_manually_customize_the_gui_colors

SweetFX ist an sich eigentlich auch nicht kompliziert, wenn man einmal weiß, was die Werte machen. Es gibt halt zwei Bereiche in der SweetFX Config-Datei. Oben wird per 0 und 1 ausgewählt, welche Effekte genutzt werden sollen und unten werden die Werte der jeweiligen Effekte festgelegt. Ist erstmal unübersichtlich (ich weiß selbst auch nicht, was jeder der Effekte bzw. einzelne Werte davon genau ändern), aber wenn du dich auf Bildschärfe und Helligkeit/Kontrast beschränkst, ist das eigentlich nicht so kompliziert. Ich selbst hab mich da zum Release von The Witcher 3 ein wenig eingearbeitet und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Inzwischen nutze ich es für fast alle Spiele, auch wenn ich erst ein wenig rumprobieren musste, bis ich wusste, wie genau der Kram funktioniert. Aber es funktioniert und wie gesagt: In Sachen VR würde ich auf die bessere Bildschärfe mit dem Lumasharpen-Effekt nicht mehr verzichten wollen.



Zu meiner Frage: Zur Not würde ich natürlich bei der Rift bleiben, auch den Roomscale-Kram brauche ich nicht wirklich (zumindest nicht für nen größeren Raumbereich). Die Motioncontroller der Vive wären, je nach Spiel aber schon ganz nett. Wie werden die Sensoren denn angeschlossen? Ich hab auf Bildern gesehen, dass die nur einen Stromanschluss benötigen. Wie funktioniert denn die Verbindung zum Rechner? Wird da nochmal vom Wandsensor ein Kabel zum PC/Headset gebraucht? Evtl. könnte ich Platz für einen der Sensoren oben auf der Büchervitrine finden, aber wie gesagt soll hier kein Kabel mitten durch den Raum führen und ich will eigentlich auch nichts an der Decke befestigen, um die Kabel zu halten.


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich werde das mit SweetFX mal ausprobieren. Bezüglich der Schriftfarbe bei ED ist es so, dass die Schriften die mittig angezeigt werden (etwa schwarzes Brett, Statusmeldungen etc.) Orange auf schwarzem Grund sind. Die lassen sich relativ problemlos ablesen. Schwierig bis unmöglich wird es z.B. im linken Cockpit-Bereich etwa in der Sternenkarte bzw. den zugehörigen Info-Boxen und Menüs. Das ist weiße Schrift und die lässt sich teilweise gar nicht entziffern. ED ist aber auch ein spezieller Problemfall.

 Zu den Laser Würfeln: Die Dinger benötigen tatsächlich nur einen Stromanschluss, mehr nicht. Genau weis ich es nicht, aber ich denke das sich die Würfel mit der Vive über Bluetooth unterhalten. Alles was an den PC angeschlossen wird ist ein USB Kabel und ein HDMI Kabel an der Graka. Das war's. Ansonsten gibt es noch zwei USB Ladekabel (mit Steckdosen Adaptern wie beim Smartphone) für die Controller. Übrigens gibt es für die Vive auch eine App fürs Smartphone. Das Telefon baut eine Bluetooth Verbindung mit der Vive auf und eingehende Nachrichten sowie Anrufe werden dann in der Vive angezeigt. Das habe ich jedoch noch nicht getestet.

 Ich gehe eben wegen der Bluetooth Kopplung vom Smartphone mit der Vive davon aus, dass die Laser Würfel das ebenfalls über Bluetooth machen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2016)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich werde das mit SweetFX mal ausprobieren. Bezüglich der Schriftfarbe bei ED ist es so, dass die Schriften die mittig angezeigt werden (etwa schwarzes Brett, Statusmeldungen etc.) Orange auf schwarzem Grund sind. Die lassen sich relativ problemlos ablesen. Schwierig bis unmöglich wird es z.B. im linken Cockpit-Bereich etwa in der Sternenkarte bzw. den zugehörigen Info-Boxen und Menüs. Das ist weiße Schrift und die lässt sich teilweise gar nicht entziffern. ED ist aber auch ein spezieller Problemfall.



Elite Dangerous war da auch schon zu DK2 Zeiten ein Problemfall. Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler wirklich mal drüber nachdenken, eine andere Schriftart zu wählen. Ich hab's schon ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt, aber damals konnte ich auch das meiste Lesen bis auf die Beschreibungen auf der Sternenkarte, die wirklich extrem klein waren. Im Cockpit hat man aber immerhin den Vorteil, dass man sich näher an die HUD-Elemente rüberbeugen kann, was damals auf der Sternenkarte nicht möglich war. Aber ich hab's schon ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt, daher weiß ich auch nicht, wie sich das UI seitdem entwickelt hat. Aber wie gesagt: Ich würde mal ein wenig mit SweetFX herumspielen oder, falls dein Rechner die nötige Power hat und das Spiel das im VR-Modus unterstützt, ein wenig Supersampling nutzen.




Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Zu den Laser Würfeln: Die Dinger benötigen tatsächlich nur einen Stromanschluss, mehr nicht. Genau weis ich es nicht, aber ich denke das sich die Würfel mit der Vive über Bluetooth unterhalten. Alles was an den PC angeschlossen wird ist ein USB Kabel und ein HDMI Kabel an der Graka. Das war's. Ansonsten gibt es noch zwei USB Ladekabel (mit Steckdosen Adaptern wie beim Smartphone) für die Controller. Übrigens gibt es für die Vive auch eine App fürs Smartphone. Das Telefon baut eine Bluetooth Verbindung mit der Vive auf und eingehende Nachrichten sowie Anrufe werden dann in der Vive angezeigt. Das habe ich jedoch noch nicht getestet.
> 
> Ich gehe eben wegen der Bluetooth Kopplung vom Smartphone mit der Vive davon aus, dass die Laser Würfel das ebenfalls über Bluetooth machen.



Strom wäre im Zweifel machbar. Da meine Rift aber erst in ca. 2 Monaten kommen soll, hab ich noch ein wenig Zeit drüber nachzugrübeln. Beide Geräte haben halt ihre Vor- und Nachteile (Vive hat die Motion Controller, Roomtracking und etwas besseren Kontrast; Oculus Rift hat etwas bessere Bildschärfe, soll bequemer sein und kostet halt deutlich weniger + die Option für die Controller ist trotzdem da). Ich bin im Moment halt am zweifeln, weil Oculus VR sich im Moment reichlich Mühe gibt, unsympathisch zu wirken. Aber letztendlich macht es auch wenig Sinn, 250 Euro extra zu zahlen für Features, die ich eh nicht nutzen würde.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Vive kaufen aber die Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. der sog. "Fresnel Ringe" schrecken mich extrem ab. 

Was damit gemeint ist sieht man im Video ab Min. 05:00 ziemlich extrem. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcDuS-VNZjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Problem scheint vor allem deutlich sichtbar zu werden wenn helle Objekte auf dunklem Hintergrund dargestellt werden müssen, also z.B. auch Sterne in Elite Dangerous. 
Aber im Video sehe ich die Ringe bei der Vive andauernd...
Ich weiß dass solche abgefilmten Videos nicht dem Bild entsprechen dass man sieht wenn man das HMD selber auf hat, aber es gibt eben viele Berichte im Internet von Leuten die sich an dem Linseneffekt stören.


Kann hier jemand Eindrücke dazu schildern? Gerne auch von der Rift. Die scheint ja von dem Problem nicht betroffen zu sein aufgrund der anderen Linsen. 

Ich werde wohl wirklich mal schauen müssen wo ich beide Geräte im direkten Vergleich testen könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2016)

ist die vive kaputt? 
zu diesem (eigentlich dauernd sichtbaren und ziemlich störenden) "ringeffekt" kommt ja noch das bildflackern.
das kann ja fast nicht sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist die vive kaputt?
> zu diesem (eigentlich dauernd sichtbaren und ziemlich störenden) "ringeffekt" kommt ja noch das bildflackern.
> das kann ja fast nicht sein.


Naja, das Flackern sieht man ja eigentlich immer wenn man einen Monitor mit einer Kamera abfilmt. Das sieht man dann nicht wenn man direkt auf den Monitor schaut, also was den Punkt angeht mache ich mir eher keine Sorgen. 
Aber die Ringe scheinen halt wirklich ein fieser Nebeneffekt der Linse zu sein. Hat sich wohl auch durch ein Firmware Update noch zusätzlich verschlechtert: https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/comments/4gu3el/427_update_boosted_fresnel_artifacts/

Ich könnte natürlich einfach eine Vive bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurücksenden, aber sowas mache ich nicht gern. Ich informiere ich immer vorab ausführlich über die Produkte und hab so eigentlich noch keine gravierenden Fehlkäufe getätigt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Naja, das Flackern sieht man ja eigentlich immer wenn man einen Monitor mit einer Kamera abfilmt. Das sieht man dann nicht wenn man direkt auf den Monitor schaut, also was den Punkt angeht mache ich mir eher keine Sorgen.



warum tritt es dann bei der rift nicht in der form auf?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hab zwar beide Geräte (noch) nicht getestet, aber ich hab häufiger gelesen, dass die HTC-Vive ein sehr viel helleres Bild erzeugt und damit auch einige Spiegelungen auf der Linse (auf der Rift auch, aber nicht so stark). Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Kamera beim Abfilmen des Videos genutzt wurde, aber möglicherweise ist das einfach eine Spiegelung irgendwelcher Ringe um die Kameralinse herum (Beispielbild unten). Wenn die Ringe der Kamera, die hier benutzt wurde noch heller ist bzw. mehr Licht reflektiert, dann könnte so ein Effekt entstehen, der mit dem eigenen Auge aber nicht so deutlich zu erkennen ist. Leichte Reflexionen der Haut könnten oder evtl. der eigenen Augen könnten trotzdem erkennbar sein. Viele beschreiben den Effekt als "God Rays".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2016)

Eine reine Spiegelung ist es wohl leider nicht:



> _Die Vive-Linsen kaschieren das Pixelraster ordentlich, bei genauem  Hinsehen sieht man es aber nach wie vor. Gerade in dunklen Szenen ist  zudem manchmal der Fresnel-Schliff der Linsen zu sehen: Man nimmt dann  deutlich das charakteristische Ring-Muster wahr._



Quelle: HTC Vive im c't-Test: Die Zukunft kostet 900 Euro | c't Magazin


Dabei wäre das hellere Display eindeutig ein Pluspunkt für die Vive. Nur das nützt mir alles nichts wenn ich dann dauern die Zwiebelringe vor Augen habe. 
Mir ist ja bewusst dass die Technik noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. Da nehme ich auch die ein oder andere Schwäche in Kauf. Aber sowas gravierendes will ich mir auf keinen Fall zumuten für >800,- EUR.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2016)

*edit*

Hab nochmal gegoogelt: Scheinbar gibt's diesen Effekt bei einigen Leuten wohl bei beiden Headsets (bei der Rift in etwas anderer Form, morgen Abend kann ich evtl. berichten, ob ich da ein ähnliches Problem habe). Auf jeden Fall höre ich von dem Problem in der Form (Ringe, statt God Rays) heute zum ersten Mal.

*nochmal edit* bin zu blöd um Beiträge zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Loosa (22. Juni 2016)

Bisher hatte ich die Vive nur minutenweise getestet. Zum einen ist es ein Arbeitsgerät, zum anderen wartet der 5x5m Raum noch auf Entrümpelung. Da wo sie temporär steht ist es sehr beengt, selbst im Stehen kann man sich kaum frei drehen oder die Arme ausstrecken. Keine gute Testumgebung und bis auf die Techdemos auch noch keine Spiele.

Ich hab jetzt aber mal selbstlos meine Mittagspause geopfert und mir das etwas genauer anzusehen. 
Am deutlichsten ist der Linsenschliff bevor man sich die Brille aufsetzt.  Einmal vor den Augen verschwindet er erstmal. Das Bild ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht so knackig, wie man es von HD bis UHD-Bildschirmen gewöhnt ist. Und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen fing sie fast sofort an zu beschlagen - wir brauchen unbedingt ein Anti-Fog-Spray!

Getestet habe ich zwei Sachen im Valve Lab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Burg ist mir überhaupt nichts aufgefallen. Ist aber auch eine insgesamt sehr helle Umgebung. Und es gab ja was zu zocken, Strichzeichnungen abschießen. Das hat mich vielleicht abgelenkt. 
Absolut faszinierend fand ich, wie man durch das leichte Force Feedback in den Controllern tatsächlich glaubt den Zug auf dem Bogen zu spüren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der "Zauberhütte" kann man sich nur umsehen und ein paar Dinge erforschen. Da konnte ich den Fresnel-Effekt deutlicher erzwingen. Wie du schon geschrieben hattest, helle Lichtquellen vor dunklem Hintergrund. Komischerweise trat er nicht bei allen Lichtern gleich stark auf. Das Licht in der Hand, direkt vor der Brille hin und hergewedelt verursachte fast gar nichts. Andere Quellen, weiter weg, nicht so lichtstark aber großflächiger zeigten es stärker.
Aber wenn man sich nicht darauf konzentriert, könnte man das einfach als Lens Flare abtun. Vielleicht ein bisschen wie bei meiner nicht entspiegelten Übungsbrille. Wenn man genauer hinsieht erkennt man aber die Ringform der Spiegelung in der Linse.

Auch wenn man anderswo genau darauf achtet sind Kanten, die aussehen wie imperfektes Antialias nicht unbedingt der Auflösung verschuldet sondern eher in ringförmigen Treppen.

Ich müsste das aber wirklich in einer längeren Spielesession testen. Vielleicht Elite kaufen und am Wochenende mal in's Büro kommen. Ich hatte jetzt nur eine halbe Stunde Zeit, war in einem fast statischen, dunklen Raum und habe die Effekte sehen wollen. Ich würde vorsichtig schätzen, dass es mich, wenn ich mich auf das Spiel und nicht auf Bildfehler konzentriere, wahrscheinlich nicht stören wird.

Aber, wie gesagt, an meine nicht entspiegelte Brille habe ich mich auch gewöhnt. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir mein Kurztest ein bisschen weiterhilft. Lange war ich ja nicht im VR. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe würde mich aber keinesfalls vom Kauf abhalten. Ich habe keinen Vergleich zur Rift, nur zu Samsungs GearVR, aber die Controller und die Möglichkeit sich zu bewegen und in die Hocke zu gehen, selbst wenn der Raum noch so klein ist, würden meine Kaufentscheidung aber definitiv auf eine Vive fallen lassen. Vielleicht nicht ganz unvoreingenommen, ich arbeite schon seit ein paar Monaten mit VR (Filmen), aber hätte ich einen Rechner dafür, und nicht nur einen MacPro, hätte ich sie schon bestellt.


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2016)

Vorgestern habe ich meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.
Gestern die Vive in Betrieb genommen. 

Noch kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, zu kurz war der Ausflug. Aber mal meine ersten Eindrücke.

Vergnügungspark von Nvidia ist ne ganz witzige Physics-Demo, Blue (?), die Unterwasserwelt zum Gucken, absolut beeindruckend aber für das bisschen Inhalt mit €8 sehr teuer. Aber obwohl ich VR ja nun schon eine Weile von der Arbeit kenne stand mir da zum Teil echt der Mund offen.
Allerdings fiel mir eine Sache auf. Wenn es 100% schwarz ist sieht man eine Art stehendes Korn. Zumindest ein bisschen. Ich vermute mal, dass ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung die eben doch ein wenig durchschimmert.

Bei einem Kurzfilm (Rose and I) fielen die Lichtschlieren zum Teil deutlich auf. Fand ich aber nicht sonderlich schlimm, weil im Hintergrund (weiße Sterne auf hellem Grund).

Aber der Großteil des Angebots sind Tech-Demos, keine echten Spiele. Und auch wenn gerade VR-Sale ist kaufe ich sicher nicht das Gesamtpaket für 250+ Euronen. Dafür ist da, gefühlt, zu viel Schrott.


Um Mitternacht war dann endlich der Download von Elite durch. VoiceAttack und Joystick hatte ich zwar noch nicht eingerichtet, aber ein paar Trainingsmissionen wollte ich doch antesten- und danach *nicht mehr aufhören!!!*

Bisher war das Cockpit eine nette Grafik. Ein Schiff unterschied sich aber nicht wirklich vom anderen. Aber das eine Tutorial-Schiff war winzig, das andere ein "riesiger" Raum. Plötzlich saß ich wirklich in einem Raumschiff! Soviele Details im Innenraum, manchmal spiegelt das Licht an der schmutzigen Scheibe, und wenn man runterguckt machen die Pilotenhände genau das, was man selbst tut (nur wenn man sich zurücklehnt ist man hinter dem kopflosen Avatar).

Ein noch krasserer Unterschied, ich bin kein Profiflieger und bisher lief es meist immer gleich ab: Gegner suchen, drauf zufliegen, der schießt und fliegt vorbei, man wendet und das Spiel geht von vorn los. Jetzt kann ich ihm im Vorbeiflug hinterhersehen. Und wenn das Cockpitfenster zu Ende ging hab ich mich einfach vorgelehnt, genau wie man das im Auto machen würde. Absolutes Raumgefühl. Auch Radar ist leichter zu interpretieren, weil räumlich. Für mich war das zum ersten Mal eine richtige Verfolgerjagd. Und das auch noch um Asteroiden herum.
Ein bisschen habe ich gesabbert... 

Der Großteil vom All ist aber weniger spektakulär. Schwarz halt. 
Der Hintergrund wirkte manchmal wie ne Tapete (die er ja ist) und Schriften sind lesbar aber weit von knackig und fand ich, in der Eile, mühsam zu entziffern. Schlieren fielen mir im Eifer des Gefechts überhaupt keine auf - aber die Explosionen waren cool.

Jetzt wird VoiceAttack wieder angelernt, alles konfiguriert und nix wie ab in's All. Weckt mich in zwei Tagen wieder.


----------



## Loosa (14. August 2016)

Zur Bildqualität ein Nachtrag.

Texte sind ein Problem. Vor allem wenn sie sich am Sichtrand befinden sind sie eigentlich nicht lesbar. Bei sowas Textpassagen wie Elite ist das schon etwas mühselig.
Außerdem sind die geforderten 90 fps eine echte Herausforderung. Deshalb wird alles was Ressourcen kostet gekillt. Antialias, Motion Blur, Lens Flare, ... alles aus. Mit Sicherheit also grafisch ein qualitativer Rückschritt, darauf muss man sich einstellen.

Das immense Raumerlebnis macht es für mich aber definitiv wett. Ich spiele so viel wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zur Bildqualität ein Nachtrag.
> 
> Texte sind ein Problem. Vor allem wenn sie sich am Sichtrand befinden sind sie eigentlich nicht lesbar. Bei sowas Textpassagen wie Elite ist das schon etwas mühselig.
> Außerdem sind die geforderten 90 fps eine echte Herausforderung. Deshalb wird alles was Ressourcen kostet gekillt. Antialias, Motion Blur, Lens Flare, ... alles aus. Mit Sicherheit also grafisch ein qualitativer Rückschritt, darauf muss man sich einstellen.
> ...



Gibt's mit der Vive die Möglichkeit, Downsampling zu nutzen? Zumindest bei der Oculus Rift (meistens stelle ich die Auflösung auf das 1,5 fache der normalen Auflösung, dafür AA aus) hilft das ganz gut dabei, Schriften lesbarer zu machen. Frisst aber leider reichlich Performance.


----------



## TobiasClaren (11. März 2017)

Warum wird es eigentlich unschärfer, wenn man ein Objekt direkt vor die Augen nimmt?
Egal ob man mit der Vive direkt an der "Wand" oder am Fußboden auf Häuse in Google Earth geht, oder ob man einen Controller berührnah an die Vive hält.
Bei genug Abstand sieht man die Pixel, ganz nah dran wird es "unscharf".

Dass das in der Realität ab gut 10cm so ist, ist ja normal, aber mit der VR-Brille gibt es dafür keinen Grund.


----------

